# Katie Holmes verklagt Magazin auf 50 Mio. Dollar



## Mandalorianer (3 März 2011)

*Katie Holmes verklagt Magazin auf 50 Mio. Dollar​*
Die Überschrift lässt schreckliches vermuten: „Drogen Schocker“ und „Der wahre Grund, warum sie Tom nicht verlassen kann“.
Mit solchen Zeilen lässt sich sicherlich die Auflage steigern, jedoch kann so ein Schuss nach hinten losgehen.



​
Ähnlich wie David Beckham , hat jetzt nämlich auch Katie Holmes ein Klatsch-Magazin verklagt. Und zwar auf satte 50 Millionen US-Dollar!

Dabei ging es in dem Artikel nicht wirklich um eine angebliche Drogensucht der Schauspielerin. Der Text befasste sich lediglich mit einigen obskuren Methoden von „Scientology“. Ein Insider hatte verraten, wie „süchitig“ Katie angeblich nach ihren Sitzungen sei. Von illegalen Drogen keine Rede.

Dennoch dürfte das Magazin seine Sensationsgier teuer zu stehen kommen. Katie reichte Klage gegen American Media Inc., die Herausgeber des Blattes, ein. Wie viel Aussicht auf Erfolg das ganze hat, wird sich im Verlauf des Prozesses zeigen. David Beckham hatte seinen Prozess damals jedenfalls verloren!


Gruss Gollum


----------

